# "preview" text



## srw (6 Jul 2010)

The text that appears in a yellow box when you hover your mouse, that is.

On the existing forum it displays the beginning of the post, which is helpful in P&L in deciding whether to dive into yet another piece of obtuseness. On the new forum it seems to display the time posted, which isn't especially useful.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2010)

The built-in topic preview works differently in the new software.

Personally I'm not a fan, and there is a plugin under development to replicate the current "hover" preview we have now, so hopefully we can get this feature back.

In the meantime, move your mouse to the far right of the topic line and an icon should appear (_page with a green upwards pointing arrow_). Click this icon to load the preview box to pre-read the thread without diving in.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Jul 2010)

I'd second the request to have the mouse-over preview back if that's possible - I use that a _lot_.


----------



## sheddy (10 Jul 2010)

Ditto, it did save a lot of time


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 Jul 2010)

Me too. That was a great feature. Saved a lot of time.


----------



## PBancroft (10 Jul 2010)

Must admit I'm not a fan of the preview function on this software either - it seems more inconvenient to use it than it would to just open the thread.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Kaipaith said:


> Must admit I'm not a fan of the preview function on this software either - it seems more inconvenient to use it than it would to just open the thread.



Another thing on my to-do list, but somewhat dependent on the third-party developer.

I may try to sort it myself if the developer doesn't come up with the goods ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

